# Whos kidding who?



## jjbeenken (Feb 12, 2010)

I was watching these IDQ v3 10's on ebay. Really need a set to finish my truck. Dude sent some good pics and I was interested. Watched for a few days and was ready to pounce tomorrow at closing. Tonight "someone" bid $350 plus $40 shipping. Have you seen what you can buy these for new. What a waste of my time, screw Ebay... Way easier to trade around here. Heres a link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170483711764&viewitem=


----------



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

eBay, for the most part, isn't nearly as nice as the DIYMA classifieds. I find it only useful when I'm looking for something that's uncommon _and _unpopular.


----------



## zero43 (Aug 2, 2009)

I wish I could tell that guy I bought my Idmax12s for 200 each lol. 
one thing i hate about ebay these days is people who have enough money and bid retail price for things and those on a budget loose out. Hell I looked at the listing and it says theyre used.. I can get them at that price new too if not cheaper. Ebay just isnt what it used to be


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

He must have used another account to drive the bidding up. 175$ each still isnt a bad deal. I thought i saw a few of those in the classifieds here.


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

You can buy them new at Woofersetc for $160


----------



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

that **** happens all the time, cant stand it...ebay is essentially setup so that sellers can screw buyers...its even possible to get negative feedback removed now....I won a Slash 450/4v2 amp brand new for $193. The seller sent me a message after saying the amp was no longer in stock and therefore he couldnt sell me one. When i contacted ebay they said there was nothing they could do about it...might find me sticking to the classifieds section as well....


----------



## jjbeenken (Feb 12, 2010)

He keeps emailing back, But once that sale ends I hope he gets his $390. I was prepared to spend 3+. Several people were bidding, now I think he chased everyone away. LMFAO


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

iroc2nv said:


> You can buy them new at Woofersetc for $160


You can buy V2 on woofers etc for 160$
V3 are still around 240.

But for what hes asking for shipping on top of that, if prob buy from WE if not directly from ID. I think direct from Id is the same price as Woofers but comes with better warranty. Well thinking about it, its 90days from either if you install yourself.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

matt1212 said:


> that **** happens all the time, cant stand it...ebay is essentially setup so that sellers can screw buyers...its even possible to get negative feedback removed now....I won a Slash 450/4v2 amp brand new for $193. The seller sent me a message after saying the amp was no longer in stock and therefore he couldnt sell me one. When i contacted ebay they said there was nothing they could do about it...might find me sticking to the classifieds section as well....


Drop an negative on him if he does that...

if they get enough negatives for trying to sell things that don't have in stock they pay more % per auction and then get suspended.


----------



## jjbeenken (Feb 12, 2010)

DAT said:


> Drop an negative on him if he does that...
> 
> if they get enough negatives for trying to sell things that don't have in stock they pay more % per auction and then get suspended.


I'm in on that if he emails back and says they are still available.


----------



## .enigma. (May 15, 2010)

I love how he even says he bought them new for $239.99 at woofersetc


----------



## Jefferson (Jan 15, 2010)

I really dislike when sellers have another account or have a friend bid up on the price, it really screws the buyers, and unfortunately its becoming an all too common practice nowadays.


----------



## critofur (Jan 6, 2008)

matt1212 said:


> ...I won a Slash 450/4v2 amp brand new for $193. The seller sent me a message after saying the amp was no longer in stock and therefore he couldnt sell me one. When i contacted ebay they said there was nothing they could do about it...might find me sticking to the classifieds section as well....


What?

They got your negative feedback removed?

You should be able to sue the seller in small claims court?

If they don't show up, you win by default?


----------



## audioaddict (Mar 13, 2010)

critofur said:


> What?
> 
> They got your negative feedback removed?
> 
> ...


yeah....good luck with that!

what's he gonna sue for anyway??? He didn't lose a thing....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Ha ha 

*= Me so stupid !*


----------



## jjbeenken (Feb 12, 2010)

Dude reposted his subs in his same name that someone apparently won 5 hours earlier. I would have bought the damn things! What a douche.

Link: 
(2) IMAGE DYNAMICS IDQ10V3.D2 10" SUBWOOFERS : eBay Motors (item 170486892350 end time May-23-10 06:34:54 PDT)

Pics he sent to me the other day on last auction:


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I emailed a seller of and Adcom DVD player. The DVD player sold for $175 or something. I stopped bidding in the last minute as I thought it wasn't worth it. What do you know, same DVD player, same seller, relists. So I asked him about it. "I had two was his reply." 

F'ing liars.

Ed


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

Dude. I have 2 IDQ V3 D4's damn near new sitting on the floor in my computer room. A guy wants to look at them this weekend if he doesnt buy them i will post them on here for $150 each (plus ship). I used one as a template to cut out holes for a few boxes. My drill was set too high and cracked a screw hole with a hex screw. Other than that.. Brand spankin new. New even been powered up.

Maybe i should post them on ebay for 250 each?????


----------



## jjbeenken (Feb 12, 2010)

Guys I appreciate all of the help. Zero43 got me the hook-up on a new set of IDQ10v3d4's ooh and a set of ctx65's (I got weak). Screw ebay, there is no way to deal with crap sellers. Ebay gets to be the judge and the jury. If we have a problem here we can usually work it out. If a seller is crap we'll call him out. I've built a whole system off of this and a few other forums, kind of made it a mission, and have had very minimal issues. 
Thanks again.


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

Jefferson said:


> I really dislike when sellers have another account or have a friend bid up on the price, it really screws the buyers, and unfortunately its becoming an all too common practice nowadays.


It's called shill bidding & it's been going on since fleabay began. The problem is, since they changed it a couple of years ago to where no one can see who is actually bidding, it can't be policed by the members like it used to be. I hate fleabay & paypal. They're both crooked companies. But until something better comes along, you're kinda stuck if you want that kind of exposure to sell something.


----------

